# Perfect iPhone image - Sushi Bar



## Theantiquetiger (May 30, 2012)

Downtown Baton Rouge, ran over to Tsunami Sushi Bar while the girls have their dance recital rehearsal.  It overlooks the Mississippi River I took this just to poke fun at my wife who is sitting in a hot auditorium, during the long rehearsal.  I was simply amazed how it came out. I need to come back with my Canon


----------



## KmH (May 30, 2012)

To bad you didn't have a CPL to kill the glare on the display case.


----------



## 480sparky (May 30, 2012)

KmH said:


> To bad you didn't have a CPL to kill the glare on the display case.



What?.......... there's not an app for that?  :lmao:


----------



## Dominantly (May 30, 2012)

Misleading title.:er:


----------



## Compaq (May 31, 2012)

480sparky said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > To bad you didn't have a CPL to kill the glare on the display case.
> ...



Probably, I got the full frame app a few days ago


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 2, 2012)

actually there is an app for that.    Tiffen makes an app that allows you to apply all of their line of filters to your iphone.  Cool fx and Photo fx are the names.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 2, 2012)

Tiffen: iPad Apps


----------



## Patriot (Jun 2, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> Misleading title.:er:


How is the title misleading?


----------



## xnoirox (Jun 8, 2012)

Jealous?
Lets see you do better.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 8, 2012)

meh... Not that excited by the subject (or composition- not sure which is lacking)

(in other words I'm not sure I'd kill myself to come back with the big camera)


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd liked to have seen this shot with the iPhone's HDR mode to really get the window unblown and bring up some of the lost detail in teh shadows.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 8, 2012)

I took this with an iPhone 4S, one of my favorite photos (though probably not for technical reasons):



IMG_0432 by franklinrabon, on Flickr


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 8, 2012)

also..next time get the app that zooms in on the cleavage of the girl drinking away her "plenty of fish" first date....lolz


----------



## davisphotos (Jun 8, 2012)

lol @ Ernicus! I love sitting at a restaurant and watching people on dates, figuring out if it's a first date, second date, breakup date and how it's going. Good practice at reading body language, which is an incredibly helpful skill in people photography.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 8, 2012)

People watching is awesome.  Been doing it since...birth I think.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 8, 2012)

Patriot said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> > Misleading title.:er:
> ...



*Perfect* iPhone image... I think he was getting at the fact that the word "perfect" was used to describe it. I could be wrong.


----------

